# Shattered Screen



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

Turns out Bionic vs. sidewalk is never a good fight for a bionic to take on..







as you can see from the picture I attached my Bionic slipped out my hand and kissed the sidewalk. Now here is my dilemma, I got kicked off Assurion because of two claims. one OG Droid back in Feb then in October I lost my brand new Bionic so I can't file a claim. I can either use my other half's upgrade and get a Nexus or pay some phone repair shop $149 to get the screen replaced, or I can buy the screen off eBay and attempt to replace the screen myself. 

My Bionic is rooted and running Eclipse. Other then the shattered screen and the locked bootloader I have no complaints about the phone.


----------



## juicy (Nov 23, 2011)

Damn you really broke that thing good! Im a cheapass so I would replace it myself and wait until q3 for a really good phone 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I know,







it's horrible. The first day I actually had a piece of glass on my cheeck because I didnt have a screen protector.


----------

